# New Minidsp 2x4 Problems



## socketman (Aug 5, 2009)

Just got my new Minidsp 2x4 today . I have 2 subs hooked to a Y cable from a mono out on my XMC-1. I took out the Y and put a cable into input 1 of the minidsp and connected my subs to output 1 and 2. I only get output from one of the 2 subs, if I reverse the cables the other sub works so it is the output. I tried input 2 and output 3 and 4 and no dice. I even tried connecting both inputs and still only output on one channel. I have synced and restored the minidsp . Can anyone think of anything I missed.

Richard.


----------



## TOADYY (Feb 9, 2012)

What plugin are you using? Have you tried the 4way advance plugin as the manual suggest on page 12?


----------



## socketman (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. I finally figured out that I needed the 4 way plug in . I originally purchased the 2 way advance , according to minidsp site I needed the 2way and the 4way . I installed the 4 way and was good to go. I was mislead somewhere along the way and I thought I needed the 2way .


----------

